# Best mounting disk?



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

So last season I had some 4 hole Burton mounting disk (mission bindings) and I managed to crack the disk and the base plate of my binding. Burton replaced my bindings but the new mounting disk has like 20 billion mounting possibility's on it, making me nervous of the structural integrity of said mounting disk... I was wondering If anyone makes a aluminum mounting plate and if it would be ok to use on the plastic base plate of the Burton mission, if not what is the best mounting disk and where can I find them? I am kinda hard on my board so I want something that will last. When it broke last season it was on my first run of the day and I had no spare parts, so I just wasted 50 bucks on a pass for one run, I would not like to have that situation happen again. I have been searching and could not manage to dig anything up.
In my other forum I frequent (vwvortex) there is a understood rule (#1) that you post a picture with any question, this site needs to adopt that rule haha.
So rule #1...
















Even my cat is concerned...


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Psst.. Hello?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

First of all, give people more than two hours to respond and secondly, Ride makes aluminum disks


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Ride'em, Break'em, Replace'em. I have 390's and I never broke a disk, but I always have two extras just in case. They are way to cheaply priced to not have spares. Rome gave me some, so did Burton back when I rode their bindings.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

the way you have it should be fine


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> First of all, give people more than two hours to respond and secondly, Ride makes aluminum disks


Sorry I am accustomed to a forum that has way more traffic liiike:
Threads
4,913,565
Posts
64,051,617
Members
565,645
Active Members
26,523 . Is this the most used snowboarding forum, seems a bit slow? 
Anyhow thanks guys for the input. I would like to think my setup is ok but the last plates I had that broke were the ones that have 2 slits that run parallel and I broke those, and I believe that is what broke my base plate because I didn't notice the break and when It gave it was too much stress on the base plate and cracked it. I checked out flow's site and didn't find anything, do I need to contact them to order? I would like aluminum but I don't want to crack the base plate over the mounting disk, so I am thinking plastic may be safer?


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

VTRDR said:


> Ride'em, Break'em, Replace'em. I have 390's and I never broke a disk, but I always have two extras just in case. They are way to cheaply priced to not have spares. Rome gave me some, so did Burton back when I rode their bindings.


Yeah having spares is no issue it is the fact that I didn't notice my one plate cracked and so when I hit a kicker I just felt the binding give out, It was freaky I remember going to carve heal side and my entire binding just came off the board. I was not amused... I guess I just need to keep a close eye on them.  No one else has had this issue?


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

VTRDR said:


> Ride'em, Break'em, Replace'em. I have 390's and I never broke a disk, but I always have two extras just in case. They are way to cheaply priced to not have spares. Rome gave me some, so did Burton back when I rode their bindings.


Does that mean you requested spares ahead of time?


----------

